

MySQL--Replication - Peer-to-peer based, multi-master replication for MySQL  - Mithaldu
https://github.com/alfie/MySQL--Replication

======
eis
Older submission and discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2766857>

It was announced there would be a video soon but I was not able to find it.

~~~
alfiejohn_
The video can be found at:

    
    
      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk-2XE00fqY
    

And the Q&A after the talk is at:

    
    
      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDcsM8n72OU
    

Funny that they both managed to be close to 15 minutes on the dot and I didn't
use any timers :)

------
xd
"* You can't have multiple masters"

The ability to have multiple masters has been around for some years now:
[http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/replication-
options-m...](http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/replication-options-
master.html#sysvar_auto_increment_increment)

~~~
alfiejohn_
That isn't a ring topology or based on a timer?

~~~
jstephens
No. Each master has an offset so when you build a ring you give each master a
different starting point. This keeps your ids in sync. So master1 would create
ids: 1, 11, 21, 31, 41, 51, etc... and master2 would create ids: 2, 12, 22,
32, 42, 52, etc...

